# Pax opened door into traffic. Other driver ran.



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.

Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).

The vehicle that hit me took off.

App was still on, active and I was still technically on a ride at the time, since I make it a point to not end a ride until all pax are safely out of the car.

Now what? How ****ed am I?

I have the name and number of the pax who opened the door. College student or recent grad/frat bro, as all four pax were regaling me with tales of their frat. I picked them up in a wealthy neighborhood and they seem to be in a rich kid frat. Do I talk to a lawyer and sue them? Will Uber cover the cost?

The most screwed up part of this is that this was a temporary thing and my new job starts in a few weeks. I've been looking to get out of this game because I was getting nervous at the prospect of accidents just like this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


$1,000.00 deductible.
Uber will suspend you until you show proof and pictures of repairs.

Just be thankful idiot wasnt crushed along with the door !

My biggest fear.

Pax Splat !


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

That is when you hit full throttle to capture that guys license plate


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> That is when you hit full throttle to capture that guys license plate


The kids were still getting out of the car.

One way or another, I'm talking to a traffic lawyer before I DocuSign that form that Uber just sent me.

Rat ****s wouldn't even help me out with a tow. "Because you are an independent contractor and not an employee, you are responsible." Pretty much verbatim.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.


Great suggestion!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have to unlock doors before anybody can exit. I've had about two women panic thinking they were trapped in the car.

Did you call the cops and get a police report?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I ALWAYS watch when and where I stop...

You NEVER know when that drunk...

Will sneak up on you...

And viola...

No door...

Rakos


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.





Coachman said:


> I have to unlock doors before anybody can exit. I've had about two women panic thinking they were trapped in the car.
> 
> Did you call the cops and get a police report?


On modern Cadillacs, it's not possible to separate the window lockouts from the door lockouts. :\

I have a police report, but it's not going to do me much good.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

signal11 said:


> The kids were still getting out of the car.
> 
> One way or another, I'm talking to a traffic lawyer before I DocuSign that form that Uber just sent me.
> 
> Rat &%[email protected]!*s wouldn't even help me out with a tow. "Because you are an independent contractor and not an employee, you are responsible." Pretty much verbatim.


Good idea!

I'd be interested in knowing if the lawyer thinks the passenger could be held liable for part of the damage because of their negligence.

Let the passenger and James River pay for the repairs!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Go back to the area around the accident and check for traffic cameras as well. I assume you didn't have a dash cam but you may get lucky. The other driver fled the scene. Good luck and keep us posted! This is of great interest to lots of us drivers.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Unfortunately, you're going to have to bend over on this one. You're going to be driving a LOT of drunken paxes to come up to break even on the damage to your automobile. You were clearly at fault, or rather your swine pax was, so that charges to you as the driver. And we already know that Uber does NOTHING for drivers in at-fault situations. Now, had the pax's arm been taken off, Uber would cover that. But you're coming out of pocket to repair the car. And sprung door hinges are difficult to repair and expensive. I remember when my brother opened the door to his '65 Chevy two-door into traffic. The hinge sprung so far that the door hit the front fender. I was the poor slob who repaired it. Ended up just replacing the whole door from a junked car. Then bro had a gold Chevy with a green door. A great look...not!

Your door shells are fine. Perhaps a little body work is required, but the shells are fine. What you need are hinges and perhaps a little straightening and alignment. Once the hinges are replaced, the real skill is in re-aligning the door and making sure it latches smoothly and effortlessly.

It doesn't matter that the other driver took off. That driver was clearly not at fault, so chasing that driver down would have accomplished nothing other than endangering yourself or others as you chased down the car.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sure the other driver is at fault...

Leaving the scene of an accident...

With more than $500 damage...

In every state this is criminal...

They call it "hit and run"

Rakos


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


I wonder if it is possible to go with ubers insurance. And to get the $1000 via small claim court..


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Sure the other driver is at fault...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


Not so fast. I got rear ended at an icy intersection. Clearly not my fault. My car was undamaged. (Actually, the car had been totaled four times and not repaired even once, so there wasn't a straight piece of metal on the car.) Other car (new Subie) sustained a lot of damage. I needed to get to school and I knew I was not at fault, so I left. Later in the day I called the Fargo PD to see if there was a warrant out for me for leaving the scene. The cop on the phone chuckled and told me how mad the woman was who hit me and how she wanted me arrested right away. He also told me that it was clear the other driver was at fault, so he chuckled again and told me to have a good day.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> $1,000.00 deductible.
> Uber will suspend you until you show proof and pictures of repairs.
> 
> Just be thankful idiot wasnt crushed along with the door !
> ...


Yes... That's MY biggest fear...

"Pax Splat"...

It makes SUCH a mess...

And you can't get a cleaning fee...8O

Rakos


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.


I do the same but I don't get out to open their door.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> I do the same but I don't get out to open their door.


How "dirty" Lee....8>)


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

The more I think about this, the more I'm thinking maybe you should go after the pax for damage to your car. Unless something in the Uber contract prohibits it, why not sue the person who damaged your property? It'd be pretty simple - you and Uber know who the pax is, so serving the person would be a simple matter.

Just curious, male or female pax?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Rakos said:


> How "dirty" Lee....8>)


Makin them scoot their bums to exit pax side isn't hard at all.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Unfortunately, you're going to have to bend over on this one. You're going to be driving a LOT of drunken paxes to come up to break even on the damage to your automobile. You were clearly at fault, or rather your swine pax was, so that charges to you as the driver. And we already know that Uber does NOTHING for drivers in at-fault situations. Now, had the pax's arm been taken off, Uber would cover that. But you're coming out of pocket to repair the car. And sprung door hinges are difficult to repair and expensive. I remember when my brother opened the door to his '65 Chevy two-door into traffic. The hinge sprung so far that the door hit the front fender. I was the poor slob who repaired it. Ended up just replacing the whole door from a junked car. Then bro had a gold Chevy with a green door. A great look...not!
> 
> Your door shells are fine. Perhaps a little body work is required, but the shells are fine. What you need are hinges and perhaps a little straightening and alignment. Once the hinges are replaced, the real skill is in re-aligning the door and making sure it latches smoothly and effortlessly.
> 
> It doesn't matter that the other driver took off. That driver was clearly not at fault, so chasing that driver down would have accomplished nothing other than endangering yourself or others as you chased down the car.


These situations are not the same.

The case law is pretty clear that the PERSON who opens the door into traffic is at fault, not the driver.

The person who opened the door into traffic in your brother's case was your brother, so he was liable for his own damages.

In this case, it's not me.

One way or another, I'm going to try to get the deductible out of the pax if Uber's insurance pays. Otherwise, the full amount. This will take some time and a lawyer. Meanwhile, I'm out my sole source of income ATM.

And how do you know what amount of damage was caused to my cars and door?!?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> And how do you know what amount of damage was caused to my cars and door?!?


Repair shop will tell you the total amount when they complete the job.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Repair shop will tell you the total amount when they complete the job.


I know. This is what I'm saying!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> I know. This is what I'm saying!


What's your deductible with your personal insurance? Might be worth just getting it done and back on the road if you have a deductible under $500. You may have better deductible and maybe less hit on your rates if you use your uninsured motorist coverage as this was a hit and run. That police report will prove that it was a hit and run, should get you covered with minimal impact on your premium.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> That is when you hit full throttle to capture that guys license plate


He's not at fault for accident. He was driving in his driving lane. 
If anything he would get in trouble for leaving scene of an accident, but not for the accident.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

signal11 said:


> On modern Cadillacs, it's not possible to separate the window lockouts from the door lockouts. :\
> 
> I have a police report, but it's not going to do me much good.


Tax writeoff



dirtylee said:


> Makin them scoot their bums to exit pax side isn't hard at all.


Some will jump out car before it fully stops.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

signal11 said:


> These situations are not the same.
> 
> The case law is pretty clear that the PERSON who opens the door into traffic is at fault, not the driver.
> 
> ...


The driver is always responsible for the actions of the passengers in the car. That's why you're going to need to sue the pax for whatever amount you'll be out of pocket for repair, rental car, loss of income, etc.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Singing in the Rain said:


> The driver is always responsible for the actions of the passengers in the car. That's why you're going to need to sue the pax for whatever amount you'll be out of pocket for repair, rental car, loss of income, etc.


Yes they are like children...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Dont worry you just have to do 300 more pools to pay for it. After you do 1000 more pools you should stop because statistical probability says it will happen again or worse


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The "Child safety Lock" is a nebulous thing,

In Orlando it's illegal for taxis to use them (AT ALL).

Locking someone in the car for any reason put YOU at risk of false imprisonment.
Currently in Florida, the law says NOTHING for TNCs, Since the state revoked ALL local regs for TNCS... i guess it's OK for rideshare drivers to child safety lock their doors...


Just locking one side is a very good question and it really comes down to local law.

While it's a great IDEA, i just don't know because of the legal issues around it.

This happens from time to time at the cab company i drive for (at the airport mostly surprise surprise)


IF you wanted to do it, i would consult a local lawyer...

And the OP is screwed, uber won't pay you a dime for that.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> The driver is always responsible for the actions of the passengers in the car. That's why you're going to need to sue the pax for whatever amount you'll be out of pocket for repair, rental car, loss of income, etc.


Oh, I see. The driver is responsible, so that's why the passenger is responsible.

Do you enjoy being negative out of negativity's sake?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

signal11 said:


> Oh, I see. The driver is responsible, so that's why the passenger is responsible.
> 
> Do you enjoy being negative out of negativity's sake?


No... in terms of traffic law... the passenger of your car is responsible for CAUSING the accident, which puts the insurance issue on YOUR INSURANCE..

Then you can hold the passenger responsible for negligence (if you can track them down)

Your odds of getting money from the passenger is nil


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


What truly is sad about this story is that you're going to be stuck with paying $1,000 out of your own pocket but it could be worse if you're driving for Lyft it's $2,500 deductible, it's just unbelievable that a company that makes this much money can be so cheap and to hurt the drivers by putting the deductible so high this wasn't your fault but you're being penalized for it.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> That is when you hit full throttle to capture that guys license plate


so u can catch the guy and admit it was the uber driver's (via his pax) fault for the damages? check ur laws, when accidents like this happens, it's the vehicle that has its doors open to oncoming traffic that's at fault.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

signal11 said:


> Oh, I see. The driver is responsible, so that's why the passenger is responsible.
> 
> Do you enjoy being negative out of negativity's sake?


Son, I'm just telling you what the law says in most states. I'm not negative. I am, however, quite informed. I'm disappointed you confused the two.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry this happened. I pulled up and saw you dealing with this and waiting for a long time after for the cops.

I wonder if the liability is really on the guy who hit you, so you may be left with the bag. Good reminder and at least no one hurt! 
Good luck


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Skinny1 said:


> Sorry this happened. I pulled up and saw you dealing with this and waiting for a long time after for the cops.
> 
> I wonder if the liability is really on the guy who hit you, so you may be left with the bag. Good reminder and at least no one hurt!
> Good luck


The driver of the other car is not at fault.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Son, I'm just telling you what the law says in most states. I'm not negative. I am, however, quite informed. I'm disappointed you confused the two.


The "Desert Driver" stands correct!!!


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Sure the other driver is at fault...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


If a car door is opened into oncoming traffic, the vehicle in motion is NOT at fault.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Locking someone in the car for any reason put YOU at risk of false imprisonment.
> .


That's kind of extreme.
No one is getting in trouble for having child locks on and imprisoning pax for 5 seconds while driver hops out and opens door. (End of imprisonment)
Cop probably won't listen to that complaint for to long.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Good luck suing the passenger. Unless you get a court order Uber won't give you the name. So including repairs , legal fees and all the headache , you are in a hole. Like other said if your insurance doesn't have deductible you will be better off filing with your insurance. Also file a police report.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

This is why I have my doors on auto lock. I have to unlock them from the front of the truck. Then they get out.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber Duber Chick said:


> If a car door is opened into oncoming traffic, the vehicle in motion is NOT at fault.


Fault is not important with that law...

Technically all you have to be is a participant...

Its up to the court to decide fault...

At a later date...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Its up to the court to decide fault...
> 
> Rakos


More often insurance companies decide


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> More often insurance companies decide


You mean the ones...

That argue at the arbitration...?

Rakos


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

This is why drivers side passenger door on cabs states this is only an emergency exit. Not even sure Uber knows this as they provide no guidelines.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I keep seeing posts to check with your personal insurance. The OP stated that he had not finished the ride. That's all the personal insurance would need to know to say you aren't covered because you are using the car in a business to transport passengers. If you decide to go that route, they will likely want to talk to your passenger(s) as a witness. They will probably tell the insurance investigator that they were on an uber ride.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

unPat said:


> Good luck suing the passenger. Unless you get a court order Uber won't give you the name. So including repairs , legal fees and all the headache , you are in a hole. Like other said if your insurance doesn't have deductible you will be better off filing with your insurance. Also file a police report.


Easy enough. You sue John or Jane Doe, a passenger in my vehicle whose identity will be established in Discovery. Once the paperwork is started you can subpoena Uber for the personal information that they have on file for the Pax.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> I keep seeing posts to check with your personal insurance. The OP stated that he had not finished the ride. That's all the personal insurance would need to know to say you aren't covered because you are using the car in a business to transport passengers. If you decide to go that route, they will likely want to talk to your passenger(s) as a witness. They will probably tell the insurance investigator that they were on an uber ride.


Op hasnt mentioned if he had rideshare insurance like he ought to, in which case he can get either insurance to cover it.

If you don't have ride share insurance, you may be in deeper crap then you initially thought.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

abit of a factoid here.

when you open your door into traffic, it's 100% your fault. the driver that hit your door - its not his fault in any way... but since he left the scene... that might change things a tad.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rideshare Insurance everybody. OP's future not gonna be fun, nor will yours if you don't have it. Costs me $8 more a month.

Get it people 



Uberbrent said:


> I keep seeing posts to check with your personal insurance. The OP stated that he had not finished the ride. That's all the personal insurance would need to know to say you aren't covered because you are using the car in a business to transport passengers. If you decide to go that route, they will likely want to talk to your passenger(s) as a witness. They will probably tell the insurance investigator that they were on an uber ride.


Unfortunately, no. It does not work the way you are assuming. James River insurance covers _catastrophic incidents. _I have been through it with JR and it is not what you think.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Rideshare Insurance everybody. OP's future not gonna be fun, nor will yours if you don't have it. Costs me $8 more a month.
> 
> .


What company you signed up with?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> What company you signed up with?


Mercury via AIS


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Yes... That's MY biggest fear...
> 
> "Pax Splat"...
> 
> ...


If the pax is killed, can you not get a cleaning fee because the credit card of the deceased can't be charged? Is a cleaning fee a separate, later charge or part of the original fare which would have been an open charge before the splatification of the cardholder?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> If the pax is killed, can you not get a cleaning fee because the credit card of the deceased can't be charged? Is a cleaning fee a separate, later charge or part of the original fare which would have been an open charge before the splatification of the cardholder?


Card is only good until pax is pronounced splatted. I recommend charging the fee as soon as splat becomes inevitable.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is what's going on so far and what I've heard from two insurance companies, USAA (mine) and James River.

Because the other car pulled out from behind me and struck a part of my vehicle, he is at fault. He took off and ran, so that should/would be covered under uninsured motorist coverage. James River does not carry uninsured motorist coverage in the state of Washington, so I am immediately on the hook for the deductible, but they are covering the cost of replacement of the door shells (which will require replacement).

My lawyer advised me that it's pretty slam dunk to go after the deductible from the passenger in small claims.

Ultimately, the at-fault parties are the other vehicle and the pax but I am temporarily out the deductible. James River is covering the other $2500 ish cost to repair.



unPat said:


> Good luck suing the passenger. Unless you get a court order Uber won't give you the name. So including repairs , legal fees and all the headache , you are in a hole. Like other said if your insurance doesn't have deductible you will be better off filing with your insurance. Also file a police report.


I have the name and number because I took it down after the accident as witnesses to the accident.

I don't understand the amount of unbridled negativity in this forum.



steveK2016 said:


> Op hasnt mentioned if he had rideshare insurance like he ought to, in which case he can get either insurance to cover it.
> 
> If you don't have ride share insurance, you may be in deeper crap then you initially thought.


I have rideshare gap insurance, with USAA. But since the app was one, they're saying it's on Uber, which is true.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

signal11 said:


> Here is what's going on so far and what I've heard from two insurance companies, USAA (mine) and James River.
> 
> Because the other car pulled out from behind me and struck a part of my vehicle, he is at fault. He took off and ran, so that should/would be covered under uninsured motorist coverage. James River does not carry uninsured motorist coverage in the state of Washington, so I am immediately on the hook for the deductible, but they are covering the cost of replacement of the door shells (which will require replacement).
> 
> ...


Well you have about 71% of the repair cost off them, so far so good...


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Just a heads up if you ever plan to drive for uber again I wouldn't attempt to sue one of their PAX. In order to get that information you will have to go get a court order for Uber. Uber will not take kindly to a driver suing a pax. You will be deactivated.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Shane Walters said:


> Just a heads up if you ever plan to drive for uber again I wouldn't attempt to sue one of their PAX. In order to get that information you will have to go get a court order for Uber. Uber will not take kindly to a driver suing a pax. You will be deactivated.


I'm not suing the paying pax, I'm thinking about suing the one who opened the door.

I think I'm about done with Uber anyway. IDK.

And as I mentioned, I have all their info because I took them down as witnesses to the incident right after the accident happened.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ardery said:


> abit of a factoid here.
> 
> when you open your door into traffic, it's 100% your fault. the driver that hit your door - its not his fault in any way... but since he left the scene... that might change things a tad.


Why would you want to find him? Then your (or Ubers) insurance has to pay for his damage also.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

signal11 said:


> Here is what's going on so far and what I've heard from two insurance companies, USAA (mine) and James River.
> 
> Because the other car pulled out from behind me and struck a part of my vehicle, he is at fault. He took off and ran, so that should/would be covered under uninsured motorist coverage. James River does not carry uninsured motorist coverage in the state of Washington, so I am immediately on the hook for the deductible, but they are covering the cost of replacement of the door shells (which will require replacement).
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Hope you get it all cleared up asap.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.


You must be crazy if you think I'm getting in the back of somebody's car that I can't get out of on my own free will. What happens if you get in a car accident I'm stuck in the back trying to climb over the front seats to get out. If the front is too damaged and I can't bust out a window, Now I drown, or burn. This is why uber doesn't allow 2 door vehicles. If I was in your uber and u have the child locks enabled I would definitely report you so fast as my life is literally in danger. If somebody reports you, you will be deactivated. FYI I would definitely take child locks off


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anonymously said:


> You must be crazy if you think I'm getting in the back of somebody's car that I can't get out of on my own free will. What happens if you get in a car accident I'm stuck in the back trying to climb over the front seats to get out. If the front is too damaged and I can't bust out a window, Now I drown, or burn. This is why uber doesn't allow 2 door vehicles. If I was in your uber and u have the child locks enabled I would definitely report you so fast as my life is literally in danger. If somebody reports you, you will be deactivated. FYI I would definitely take child locks off


God forbid you're ever in that situation; take off the headrest and use the attached rods to break glass.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Since it is being discussed here:

From what I understand, in California, rideshare insurance only covers Stage 1. I have a company that will take care of that. But if I get it, will my regular insurance company find out?

Also, UberLaLa mentions that James River only covers catastrophic accidents. What is considered catastrophic?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


Which is precisely why that door is always on child lock on my vehicle. Tell Uber, insist they charge repairs to the pax and hopefully, you can get back on the road soon.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> You must be crazy if you think I'm getting in the back of somebody's car that I can't get out of on my own free will. What happens if you get in a car accident I'm stuck in the back trying to climb over the front seats to get out. If the front is too damaged and I can't bust out a window, Now I drown, or burn. This is why uber doesn't allow 2 door vehicles. If I was in your uber and u have the child locks enabled I would definitely report you so fast as my life is literally in danger. If somebody reports you, you will be deactivated. FYI I would definitely take child locks off


You can still get out the passenger side rear door, he only puts it on the drivers side rear door.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Just now activated the driver's side rear child lock.

"Please exit the right side. It is safer."

I'm happy to open the door if in a parking lot.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Surely $60 billion Uber will lend a hand and pay that mere $1000 deductable as they always have the backs of their valued partners.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I wouldn't say anything to uber. Pay your deductible and get it fixed. I know in Massachusetts if a car hits your doors while you or anyone gets out of a car it's a 50/50 and no one is at fault. I know its the dumb college kids fault but you most likely can't sue at all.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't understand why people continue repeating bad information or speculation. Are you guys not reading what the ACTUAL INSURANCE COMPANIES are saying?


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

Signal, sounds like you have most of this covered. You already got the info of the guy who caused the damage so Uber won't even need to know of legal proceeding. Be careful about child locking people in. If I ever noticed a door of my Uber was child locked it would be a one star and I can assure you the driver would be deactivated afterwards. This is a big no no with Uber even though several in this thread seem to do it!


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

One more bit of information:



> If you are interested in making a claim for collision damage to your vehicle, the policy carries a $1000 deductible. You must also provide a copy of your declarations page of your personal auto policy to confirm that you have physical damage coverage, even though you do not need to make a claim under that policy. If you do not carry physical damage coverage then the policy is not triggered and we are unable to assist you with your damages.


In other words, Uber is matching my collision coverage because I had it. If I did not have collision coverage, James River/Uber would not match it and I would be responsible for physical damage. The difference between my coverage and theirs is the $500 deductible. And the uninsured motorist coverage.

Also, I would have had rental car coverage, which James River does not seem to have.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> You can still get out the passenger side rear door, he only puts it on the drivers side rear door.


Oh ok lol


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I don't understand why people continue repeating bad information or speculation. Are you guys not reading what the ACTUAL INSURANCE COMPANIES are saying?


Don't know why you're getting upset with others. They are only trying to help. What you need to do is sift through what is applicable and what's not.

Maybe you could start a Go Fund Me page. Offset some of the costs.



Shane Walters said:


> Signal, sounds like you have most of this covered. You already got the info of the guy who caused the damage so Uber won't even need to know of legal proceeding. Be careful about child locking people in. If I ever noticed a door of my Uber was child locked it would be a one star and I can assure you the driver would be deactivated afterwards. This is a big no no with Uber even though several in this thread seem to do it!


One side is child locked. Too many drunken idiots just fling open that door into oncoming traffic without even looking. Both sides have to childlocked to even be considered "false imprisonment." If you don't like how drivers protect their investment, then don't uber.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Shane Walters said:


> Signal, sounds like you have most of this covered. You already got the info of the guy who caused the damage so Uber won't even need to know of legal proceeding. Be careful about child locking people in. If I ever noticed a door of my Uber was child locked it would be a one star and I can assure you the driver would be deactivated afterwards. This is a big no no with Uber even though several in this thread seem to do it!


Thanks. Mine is an electronic lockout from the driver's door panel.



corniilius said:


> Don't know why you're getting upset with others. They are only trying to help. What you need to do is sift through what is applicable and what's not.


Because, with a few exceptions, it was nothing but bad advice and doomsaying, even AFTER I stated what the insurance companies were saying and doing. That's not productive, it's just collective whinging.


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

Take the Loss like a man


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

signal11 said:


> I don't understand why people continue repeating bad information or speculation. Are you guys not reading what the ACTUAL INSURANCE COMPANIES are saying?


Why aren't there any insurance companies involved? 
Are you just going to pay out of pocket for the damages?


----------



## Shane Walters (Aug 8, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Don't know why you're getting upset with others. They are only trying to help. What you need to do is sift through what is applicable and what's not.
> 
> Maybe you could start a Go Fund Me page. Offset some of the costs.
> 
> One side is child locked. Too many drunken idiots just fling open that door into oncoming traffic without even looking. Both sides have to childlocked to even be considered "false imprisonment." If you don't like how drivers protect their investment, then don't uber.


Say what you will but if either of my doors are locked and I'm in the back you are getting 1 stared and reported. I have gotten a couple of drivers deactivated for child locking the door. I don't check to see if they are but if I try to get out and its locked its going to be bad for you if you are an uber driver.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Shane Walters said:


> Say what you will but if either of my doors are locked and I'm in the back you are getting 1 stared and reported. I have gotten a couple of drivers deactivated for child locking the door. I don't check to see if they are but if I try to get out and its locked its going to be bad for you if you are an uber driver.


The only thing you are owed is a safe ride from point A to point B. Just be happy said deactivations haven't come back to haunt you....yet....


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Anonymously said:


> You must be crazy if you think I'm getting in the back of somebody's car that I can't get out of on my own free will. What happens if you get in a car accident I'm stuck in the back trying to climb over the front seats to get out. If the front is too damaged and I can't bust out a window, Now I drown, or burn. This is why uber doesn't allow 2 door vehicles. If I was in your uber and u have the child locks enabled I would definitely report you so fast as my life is literally in danger. If somebody reports you, you will be deactivated. FYI I would definitely take child locks off


Then you probably shouldn't take a plane, ever


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> God forbid you're ever in that situation; take off the headrest and use the attached rods to break glass.


Frak you. 
How have I never thought of this


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I'm done with this forum. Very few people seem to be actually reading anything anyway, just injecting uninformed opinions.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

ok


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> That is when you hit full throttle to capture that guys license plate


Wouldn't this be the fault of the car that opened the door into traffic ?

I would probably file my claim via Uber and take the $1,000 loss as doing it through my own insurance would be $500 deductible and then my rates would go up .

I had a similar issue during a crazy wind storm and the pax opened the door and the wind caught it and slammed into something and left a small dent , they offered to cover it but later that day someone ran a red light and Tboned me on that side so that took care of that lol


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


Not being negative or trying to be an ass.

I assume you did this?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Child locks on permanently!! I decide when then get out.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Child locks on permanently!! I decide when then get out.


In the older style cars that had the pull up locks In the door; some abductors would file down (sharpen) them so that it'd be nearly impossible for the victims to escape.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


What did the pax say? Maybe you can get an estimate and try to settle with them first before dealing with Uber.Try to document your conversations via texts,emails,recordings as well in case they try to recant later on too.Dealing with Uber and Lyft is an expensive hassle.They don't like helping until there is an injury.You should have also tried to get the other drivers plate #, car color,make etc,police report etc.A dash cam may be a good idea because if you had that info now you could have gone through their insurance and got an instant payout with the dashcam footage.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

signal11 said:


> Here is what's going on so far and what I've heard from two insurance companies, USAA (mine) and James River.
> 
> Because the other car pulled out from behind me and struck a part of my vehicle, he is at fault. He took off and ran, so that should/would be covered under uninsured motorist coverage. James River does not carry uninsured motorist coverage in the state of Washington, so I am immediately on the hook for the deductible, but they are covering the cost of replacement of the door shells (which will require replacement).
> 
> ...


So, Did your USAA cover your James River's deductible with Uninsured? Your final deductible is only $500 in this case?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shane Walters said:


> Say what you will but if either of my doors are locked and I'm in the back you are getting 1 stared and reported. I have gotten a couple of drivers deactivated for child locking the door. I don't check to see if they are but if I try to get out and its locked its going to be bad for you if you are an uber driver.


Are you serious?

In my CTS, I have an option to set my locks so they require to be manually unlocked all the time. This is also to prevent people from just entering my vehicle at anytime. Many times pax try to pull the door handle as I'm still rolling to a stop or without checking before they exit. This small hesitation allows them to assess their surroundings, as well for myself to assess. It's not a child safety lock, they have a little lock pin that they can manually lift up and exit the vehicle themselves, its just that the door doesn't unlock just because you pull the handle.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Aug 17, 2017)

Every time pax sits behind me I relock the doors (they automatically lock when I put it in park) and tell them hang on I'll open the door for you. It's very difficult for a person sitting in that seat to turn around and look for traffic. This one is on the driver. Use your mirror and when traffic is clear unlock the doors and say thank you have a good day.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


An X not a pool?.. Recently graduated frat bros?.. Strange to say the least.


----------



## zilan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> $1,000.00 deductible.
> Uber will suspend you until you show proof and pictures of repairs.
> 
> Just be thankful idiot wasnt crushed along with the door !
> ...


Pax splat! Lol!

I had these ladies jump out of my car in the middle of the road once. It's amazing where some people want you to drop them off and when you tell them you can't they just jump out anyway. Anyway, these ladies jumped out of my car in a construction zone with incoming traffic right next to me. One lady almost got flattened..she even had to jump back against the car. People are cray.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

zilan23 said:


> Pax splat! Lol!
> 
> I had these ladies jump out of my car in the middle of the road once. It's amazing where some people want you to drop them off and when you tell them you can't they just jump out anyway. Anyway, these ladies jumped out of my car in a construction zone with incoming traffic right next to me. One lady almost got flattened..she even had to jump back against the car. People are cray.


I do not want to be in the position of lying to a dying fearful passenger bleeding in the street telling them everything is going to be ok . . .
The good thing about shock
Is the pain is not felt.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Singing in the Rain said:


> It'd be pretty simple - you and Uber know who the pax is, so serving the person would be a simple matter.


You'd think so, wouldn't you? Just try to get pax address and contact info from Uber's legal dep't. They don't even respond to a local/city subpoena's most of the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It is my Greatest Fear.
Over robbery.
Over car jacking.

I never want to lose a passenger.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I do not want to be in the position of lying to a dying fearful passenger bleeding in the street telling them everything is going to be ok . . .
> The good thing about shock
> Is the pain is not felt.


Are folks inclined to reflexively say "there there" and "you're gonna be o.k" out of some instinct to be compassionate in these situations, or are we subconsciously terrified that the near-dead could miraculously pull through just as we've read them the riot act and maybe bringing with them some flame-eyed lawyer they snatched from the other side?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I have a 2007 Lincoln Town Car and the doors do not unlock unless I release the lock from my front door that's almost standard and almost all cars today once you put the car in gear all doors lock


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Are folks inclined to reflexively say "there there" and "you're gonna be o.k" out of some instinct to be compassionate in these situations, or are we subconsciously terrified that the near-dead could miraculously pull through just as we've read them the riot act and maybe bringing with them some flame-eyed lawyer they snatched from the other side?


They dont want to put up with death anxiety suddenly sprung upon a previously healthy individual.
People deny mortality.
They do it as much for themselves as the injured .
I hate to lie.
Yet i dont want to look down and tell them " youre done man".


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

I have dual dash cam, 1 in fron and one in back or rear mirror.. just for this reason..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Because
If they are bleeding
Actual cause of death will be a heart attack.
As heart races to restore pressure with blood that is not there.
Or if its a major veinous cut
Air embolism.
Still causing heart attack.
" Death throes"
Even unconscious
The body will struggle
Against this condition it can not overcome.
E.M.T.-B
C.N.A.
L.P.N. 1 1/2 year training.

Thats about all the detail most will want to know.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They dont want to put up with death anxiety suddenly sprung upon a previously healthy individual.
> People deny mortality.
> They do it as much for themselves as the injured .
> I hate to lie.
> Yet i dont want to look down and tell them " youre done man".


Shoe on the other foot, I'd prefer not to be humored into the grave. And as time between each of our egresses is relatively brief, I could conceivably request of the one going before me to "put another shrimp on the barby" as I'll be following shortly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If passenger is injured exiting the car.
And appears immobile due to injury
First
Secure the scene.
If luggage is present place in roadway a safe distance behind car to block traffic.
Enlist passerby to block with car and hazard signals.
Urge any and all bystanders to call 911
( shout out location. Do not assume anyone knows where they are)
Return to injured.
Assess condition and aid to best of your ability.
Try to restrain fellow passengers from becoming additional victims.
And keep them calm. Give them tasks to preoccupy them.
There Really should be training regarding accident, vehicular accident, robbery, car jacking.
Even a video or mental drill is better than no plan at all.
All drivers should perform a written J.S.A.
( job safety analyses)
It would create a level of performance which could be relied upon if ever needed.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Because
> If they are bleeding
> Actual cause of death will be a heart attack.
> As heart races to restore pressure with blood that is not there.
> ...


Your ancient Egyptian professors would have you believe it's all about the irrelevant heart, but death comes from lack of brain oxygen, regardless the causal mechanics.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Your ancient Egyptian professors would have you believe it's all about the irrelevant heart, but death comes from lack of brain oxygen, regardless the causal mechanics.


The " weighing of the heart ritual"



Blatherskite said:


> Your ancient Egyptian professors would have you believe it's all about the irrelevant heart, but death comes from lack of brain oxygen, regardless the causal mechanics.


But the heart attack will be first.
And felt.
Along with runaway respiration trying to oxygenate absent blood.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Pretty grody... we machines going askew.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shane Walters said:


> I have gotten a couple of drivers deactivated for child locking the door. .


Bull. You are just making crap up.

All that would happen IF you did report would be 5 emails where you would try to explain to a CSR what a child lock was and what your complaint was, then the driver would simply say he forgot the child lock was on and let you out when you told him he had "accidentally" locked it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing if the lawyer thinks the passenger could be held liable for part of the damage because of their negligence.
> 
> Let the passenger and James River pay for the repairs!


Sitting in court could cost more than the repair.
Some cities parking around court is $30.00 a day and up.
If you can find it.


----------



## UBERSEATTLE (Aug 31, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


Uber has insurance. Full coverage here in Seattle..but it's a $1000 deductable.
Thereshould be the same there



signal11 said:


> These situations are not the same.
> 
> The case law is pretty clear that the PERSON who opens the door into traffic is at fault, not the driver.
> 
> ...


----------



## Worklife (Aug 7, 2017)

If I were you I would see if the pax would pay first. no suing because that's a waste of time. If they don't want to pay it's ok just go through insurance. Uber paying seems highly unlikely.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I do hope the police track down the other car.... only to discover he/she was another Uber driver! An overloaded Prius with 8 people in a rush to ferry them to the next bar. That's why they didn't stop. And the plot thickens.
(Hey... it's possible!)

signal11 thanks for keeping us informed with how things went and best of luck with your future endeavours should this be the end of your RS experience!


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Did USAA's uninsured come into play? Did they reimburse you $500 or $1000 to lower your Uber/James River's deductible?



Worklife said:


> If I were you I would see if the pax would pay first. no suing because that's a waste of time. If they don't want to pay it's ok just go through insurance. Uber paying seems highly unlikely.


We wouldn't thinking suing the pax, instead we always worrying about getting sued by the pax as most Uber drivers probably were not trained to drive for hire.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Sure the other driver is at fault...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


Police don't care about hit and run if property damage was the only thing. They leave it for insurance to take care of and just hope it goes away. 
Only if there is bodily harm does police do the work.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> That is when you hit full throttle to capture that guys license plate


doesn't make a difference. the person's fault is the person that opens the door into traffic. always always always.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> *"flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me"*


Was gonna say same here. Risk avoided.


----------



## Worklife (Aug 7, 2017)

tncindetroit said:


> Did USAA's uninsured come into play? Did they reimburse you $500 or $1000 to lower your Uber/James River's deductible?
> 
> We wouldn't thinking suing the pax, instead we always worrying about getting sued by the pax as most Uber drivers probably were not trained to drive for hire.


I know what you mean but In this business maybe 90% weren't trained. We got a license and went straight to work and learned as we go and some don't learn ever.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Later in the day I called the Fargo PD to see if there was a warrant out for me for leaving the scene. The cop on the phone chuckled and told me *how mad the woman was who hit me and how she wanted me arrested right away*. He also told me that it was clear the other driver was at fault, so he chuckled again and told me to have a good day.


Amusing. Enjoyed the story (though pitty for the damaged new Subie).


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

signal11 said:


> Here is what's going on so far and what I've heard from two insurance companies, USAA (mine) and James River.
> 
> Because the other car pulled out from behind me and struck a part of my vehicle, he is at fault. He took off and ran, so that should/would be covered under uninsured motorist coverage. James River does not carry uninsured motorist coverage in the state of Washington, so I am immediately on the hook for the deductible, but they are covering the cost of replacement of the door shells (which will require replacement).
> 
> ...


Great! It's a battle, but you'll win in the end!

So now you name the passenger that opened the door as well as the driver of the vehicle that struck tour door as defendants in the lawsuit. Drag them into court, present your case, and let the judge decide who is at fault.



tohunt4me said:


> People deny mortality.
> They do it as much for themselves as the injured .
> I hate to lie.
> Yet i dont want to look down and tell them " youre done man".


One of the things I've always found fascinating about that day in Dallas, was that the ER nurses at Parkland Hospital tried to keep Jackie out of the treatment room because they didn't want her to see JFK and be upset.

She's seen his head blown open, she is covered in his blood and brain tissue, and she has held him in her lap for almost ten minutes while the limousine raced to the hospital.

How much more upset did they think she'd be?


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Son, I'm just telling you what the law says in most states. I'm not negative. I am, however, quite informed. I'm disappointed you confused the two.


I could easily and quickly see that you are pretty well informed, and that you are giving some of the best objective opinions to this unfortunate circumstance. So, not everyone thinks otherwise.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

KenJ said:


> Amusing. Enjoyed the story (though pitty for the damaged new Subie).


I felt a little bad, actually. I stopped 20 feet shy of a red light intersection to drop off my roommate at work. Subie lady was too close and she hit my '67 Fury. She damaged her hood, grille, left quarter panel, side marker, headlight, bumper, trim. She tried to make it my fault by saying I stopped way too early for the intersection. That comment caused my roommate such a laugh that he slipped on the ice. All that happened to my Plymouth was that some dirt and grime got knocked off my car. The police officers also got a chuckle with this story.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I had a Fury...bullet proof car...

And I had a slant 6...fond memories...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Sure the other driver is at fault...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


Hit & Run is different than Got Hit & Didn't Chase.



Rakos said:


> I had a Fury...bullet proof car...
> 
> And I had a slant 6...fond memories...8>)
> 
> Rakos


What year Fury? Base engine for most years was the 318 V8


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Singing in the Rain said:


> Hit & Run is different than Got Hit & Didn't Chase.
> 
> What year Fury? Base engine for most years was the 318 V8


Most states use the vernacular...

Leaving the scene of an accident...

Pretty broad definition...

Rakos

Had a 69...


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You'd think so, wouldn't you? Just try to get pax address and contact info from Uber's legal dep't. They don't even respond to a local/city subpoena's most of the time.


Yet another reason not to do this awful gig. Uber Simply doesn't give a rat's tookus about the drivers.



Rakos said:


> Most states use the vernacular...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


You're correct. Sadly, the OP is going to take it in the shorts on this thing.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> I felt a little bad, actually. I stopped 20 feet shy of a red light intersection to drop off my roommate at work. Subie lady was too close and she hit my '67 Fury. She damaged her hood, grille, left quarter panel, side marker, headlight, bumper, trim. She tried to make it my fault by saying I stopped way too early for the intersection. That comment caused my roommate such a laugh that he slipped on the ice. All that happened to my Plymouth was that some dirt and grime got knocked off my car. The police officers also got a chuckle with this story.


In case you weren't aware, most Biblical scholars agree that God drives a Plymouth Fury.

Jeremiah 32:37 - _In my Fury, and in great wrath; I will bring them again unto this place, and I will cause them to dwell safely._
_
_


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> In case you weren't aware, most Biblical scholars agree that God drives a Plymouth Fury.
> 
> Jeremiah 32:37 - _In my Fury, and in great wrath; I will bring them again unto this place, and I will cause them to dwell safely.
> 
> _


That is an awesome quote. My son is trying to tell me that if there was a god, he'd be a blue oval man.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> That is an awesome quote. My son is trying to tell me that if there was a god, he'd be a blue oval man.


Nope. God likes Mopar and British motorcycles.

Isaiah 13:3 - _I have commanded those I prepared for battle; I have summoned my warriors to carry out my wrath, those who rejoice in my Triumph._


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> ...
> So now you name the passenger that opened the door as well as the driver of the vehicle that struck tour door as defendants in the lawsuit. Drag them into court, present your case, and let the judge decide who is at fault.
> ...


Judge may not be savvy about Uber or rideshare and hold the Uber and Uber driver liable to put the rider(s)/pax in a harm way.

USAA is more likely to pay out if you take them to the court. Just curious since USAA acknowledges the rideshare in their policy, it's more interesting to know if they're willing to pay down the James River's deductible under the Uninsured clause.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I think the OP left to cry in a corner.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I think the OP left to cry in a corner.


While Uber laughs all the way to the banks and/or IPO market.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

corniilius said:


> I think the OP left to cry in a corner.


Since when did they let Uber drivers cry..?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Nope. God likes Mopar and British motorcycles.
> 
> Isaiah 13:3 - _I have commanded those I prepared for battle; I have summoned my warriors to carry out my wrath, those who rejoice in my Triumph._


My brother-in-law drives a tasty new Triumph bike. And he's also a Brit. And, ya know, he is a little god-like, come to think of it.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Most states use the vernacular...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


"While the Fury I and Fury II came standard with the slant six engine, they could also be had with more powerful power plants, up to a 375 hp 440 cui V8."

I didn't know that the slant six 225CID motor was the base motor in the Fury I and Fury II models. Seems like a lot of car for a small motor back then. That's just 3.7 liters and normally aspirated. I had the 1967 Sport Fury with the 383 CID V8 - just the Commando 383, not the Super Commando 383. Oh, and it had the TorqueFlite 727 automatic transmission. I always thought a four-speed in that car would have been a gas! Last I heard, that car rolled down a hill and ended up in a Minnesota lake. I was told it was never retrieved.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


Comrades-in-Rideshare:

I strongly recommend you get this for your car









You can purchase them at this website or on Amazon

I have a pair of these on my rear doors and I worry allot less since putting them on.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


Unless pax is injured file it as a hit end run on your insurance...


----------



## Rideshare.work (Jul 26, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.


No extra liability in case of a crash and fire etc ?


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

signal11 said:


> Here is what's going on so far and what I've heard from two insurance companies, USAA (mine) and James River.
> 
> Because the other car pulled out from behind me and struck a part of my vehicle, he is at fault. He took off and ran, so that should/would be covered under uninsured motorist coverage. James River does not carry uninsured motorist coverage in the state of Washington, so I am immediately on the hook for the deductible, but they are covering the cost of replacement of the door shells (which will require replacement).
> 
> ...


TL: DR entire thread but this post popped out - being in Washington also this struck me as odd - my experience with rideshare (Allstate) they explained if there was a situation where the deductible is my responsibility (i.e.,my fault accident, uninsured motorist, hit & run) the ride share will cover the difference in deductible between my personal insurance and rideshare.

That means since my personal deductible is $500, I'm only out $500 for a TNC related accident - so they'll cover the extra $500 for Uber's $1K or $2,000 for Lyft's $2.5K.

So really the question is: what's your personal insurance deductible?


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Comrades-in-Rideshare:
> 
> I strongly recommend you get this for your car
> View attachment 154435
> ...


A bolt-on (stick-on) bauble for driving Uber/Lyft? I'll pass.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Good idea!
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing if the lawyer thinks the passenger could be held liable for part of the damage because of their negligence.
> 
> Let the passenger and James River pay for the repairs!


True. It was passenger negligence that caused the damage.



Coachman said:


> I have to unlock doors before anybody can exit. I've had about two women panic thinking they were trapped in the car.
> 
> Did you call the cops and get a police report?


Just explain, "Sorry, its for your safety and I need to make sure it's safe for you to exit."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Not really related to this thread, but what's with the orange peel on this car's paint? That's terrible; I wouldn't sign the dealer delivery sheet if they tried to give me something like that.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> A bolt-on (stick-on) bauble for driving Uber/Lyft? I'll pass.


Well, I guess that depends on how badly you'd like to keep you rear doors.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> I know this is no help after the fact, but I have since flipped the kiddie lock on the door behind me after I almost lost my door a few weeks ago. No one seems to be offended when I get out and open their door. I do tell them why.


I've had the kiddie lock on my driver's side passenger door for that reason. Imagine how many $&@tty frat bros passengers you have to take just to make that $1,000 deductible. They will suspend your account until you fix it and like the you said , you're on your own.

When will people actually realize this whole "ride share" thing is a ponzy?Get out and don't look back.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Well, I guess that depends on how badly you'd like to keep you rear doors.


I just set the child lock on the left rear door. That way I don't have have any silly bolt-on baubles hanging off the side of my carriage.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> TL: DR entire thread but this post popped out - being in Washington also this struck me as odd - my experience with rideshare (Allstate) they explained if there was a situation where the deductible is my responsibility (i.e.,my fault accident, uninsured motorist, hit & run) the ride share will cover the difference in deductible between my personal insurance and rideshare.
> 
> That means since my personal deductible is $500, I'm only out $500 for a TNC related accident - so they'll cover the extra $500 for Uber's $1K or $2,000 for Lyft's $2.5K.
> 
> So really the question is: what's your personal insurance deductible?


Could it that be the rideshare endorsement in your personal policy only covers TNC1 and not TNC2 or TNC3.


----------



## AnotherUberVictim (Nov 6, 2016)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


Maybe you can take it to arbitration.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

That really sucks, the other driver "hit and run." If you have their plate number they are going to have a bad time with their license. Hopefully you filed a police report and you reported the accident to the DMV. That covers you in the future, even if it's under $1,000 just do it trust me. yeah sometimes some people are jerks and just take off. I hope you get your door fixed soon.

You can always find good used doors on eBay, or Amazon it's just the painting them and mounting them that sucks. You don't always need "new"doors. Used repainted are fine too. you might want to look here:https://www.partrequest.com/catalog/exterior-door-panels-and-frames/cadillac/cts

Oh yeah as an FYI I've seen some badly damaged Uber and Lyft cars driving around, cars that are well beyond what they would consider acceptable. You could bend the door back if thats possible and deal with the nasty dent and damage on the outside until you can afford a new door. However once Uber or Lyft finds out about the damage, you will be suspended until you show them proof it's fixed.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

signal11 said:


> I was on an UberX ride with 4 pax. I pulled over to curb to discharge the passengers.
> 
> Before I could say anything (I usually say that it's clear to open the door or ask the pax to leave on the curbside) the pax in the rear driver's side opened the door right into another car that either came out from behind me or was was in motion. Boom. Hit the door, bent it forward to the point that it won't close. I definitely need a new door, maybe two (front door also took some damage and it looks like the chassis was bent).
> 
> ...


If nothing else, your tale should stand as a monument to how bad an idea it is to offer up your personal automobile as a livery carriage. Why people continue to do this is really beyond any measure of logic.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It is great news and while it will take a year or two to get anywhere it probably had the exactly opposite effect. It is conceivable that the latest contract change was done specifically to legitimise the practice of up front pricing and close off any liability they might have going forward.
> 
> The sad part about this is that any awards in this case will only benefit drivers who opted out of arbitration. My understanding is that is only 2 or 3 percent of drivers in the US opted out. It would of course be interesting to see how uber might handle 1/2 million arbitration cases though.


Yeah....I opted out.....

Now with that and a buck...

I can get a coffee at mickey Ds...8>)

Rakos


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Singing in the Rain said:


> If nothing else, your tale should stand as a monument to how bad an idea it is to offer up your personal automobile as a livery carriage. Why people continue to do this is really beyond any measure of logic.


I came to this realization some time ago and am starting another job soon (at an Alfa Romeo/FIAT dealership selling cars, lol). The plan was to make it a month without incident. Then this happened.

Update on the situation: James River, being the podunk operation that it is, mailed out the check to the repair facility supposedly on the first of September (note it took four days from the day of the incident for them to get back to me). The repair facility still hasn't received the check and has never worked with James River before. They just want to know who the check is made out to and a screenshot of the check or some other assurance that the check has been mailed before my car is released to me. Evidently, James River is unable to provide this (and doesn't use a form of check delivery that is trackable) so while my car has been fixed since yesterday, I am sitting around with my thumbs up my ass wondering when the check will get here so I can get my damned car back.

One way or another, I'm more or less done with Uber, a conclusion I had finalized after a little under a year of driving (not that unprofitably as a Select car that I got for just over $16k) and literally just a week before the incident. :\

Before the incident, I'd have suggested to anyone wanting to drive for Uber to weigh the pros and cons (and to *very* seriously consider the cons) before embarking on driving, but at this point, I'd strongly discourage anyone from driving for Uber. After I get my car back, I have some urgent bills that I have to pay so I'll be taking passengers, but my last Uber ride will be in a few weeks' time and I won't be looking back.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Sure the other driver is at fault...
> 
> Leaving the scene of an accident...
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter - the other driver was DRIVING and not at fault. Yes, he should have stopped so he could get the Uber driver's insurance info to fix whatever was damaged on HIs (the innocent driver's) car, but he probably thinks he's at fault or something. I would have stopped and chewed the Uber's head off, along with the idiot pax



Skinny1 said:


> Sorry this happened. I pulled up and saw you dealing with this and waiting for a long time after for the cops.
> 
> I wonder if the liability is really on the guy who hit you, so you may be left with the bag. Good reminder and at least no one hurt!
> Good luck


No, the person driving in lanes was doing nothing wrong, he was driving. It's the person who stuck a door in his path who is at fault.



Bpr2 said:


> In the older style cars that had the pull up locks In the door; some abductors would file down (sharpen) them so that it'd be nearly impossible for the victims to escape.


That's AWFUL!! Yikes.



signal11 said:


> I think I'm done with this forum. Very few people seem to be actually reading anything anyway, just injecting uninformed opinions.





El Janitor said:


> That really sucks, the other driver "hit and run." If you have their plate number they are going to have a bad time with their license. Hopefully you filed a police report and you reported the accident to the DMV. That covers you in the future, even if it's under $1,000 just do it trust me. yeah sometimes some people are jerks and just take off. I hope you get your door fixed soon.
> 
> You can always find good used doors on eBay, or Amazon it's just the painting them and mounting them that sucks. You don't always need "new"doors. Used repainted are fine too. you might want to look here:https://www.partrequest.com/catalog/exterior-door-panels-and-frames/cadillac/cts
> 
> Oh yeah as an FYI I've seen some badly damaged Uber and Lyft cars driving around, cars that are well beyond what they would consider acceptable. You could bend the door back if thats possible and deal with the nasty dent and damage on the outside until you can afford a new door. However once Uber or Lyft finds out about the damage, you will be suspended until you show them proof it's fixed.


Nope, the other driver was in lanes and is not at fault. OP has explained it both as "other car was driving in lanes" then as "pulling out from behind me" so I'm not quite sure which it was, however the one at fault put the object in the way of other cars. OP's change of memory gives me pause but either way the other person wasn't at fault.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singing in the Rain said:


> If nothing else, your tale should stand as a monument to how bad an idea it is to offer up your personal automobile as a livery carriage. Why people continue to do this is really beyond any measure of logic.


They are convinced they will make $1,500 per week. Passengers believe that as well, which is why they feel justified to not tip. I make sure to let most of them know the real score and then many of them tip.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Lyft apparently frowns on the idea of child locks.

Lyft requirements:

Lyft vehicles must have four doors

All four doors must be able to open and close from the interior and the exterior

Passengers must be able to unlock and lock their own doors

Didn't see anything on Uber about it, except (depending on your interpretation of):

Any with 4 full, independently opening doors


----------

